# [LE] An officer's best friend - MPNnow.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.mpnnow.com/news/x934420868/An-officers-best-friend&cid=0&ei=r4UoSN_3Iozs8wT2j52lBg&usg=AFrqEzcufEWRtq_E_dj71SxZOjJaE68vhg">An officer's best friend</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>MPNnow.com, NY -</font> <nobr>30 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>That’s when Ontario County Deputy Patrick Fitzgerald is thankful for his <b>K9</b> partner, Frenkie, a 4-year-old German shepherd. “There’s an incredible bond <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

